# Are there any poor European cities? List!



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

So you know any under-developing cities in Europe? If so please post some pics or discuss about it.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Hong Kong was never part of Europe. This is really obvious due to its location.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Look south east and you shall find...


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Why create a poll? You're not asking our opinion. You're asking whether or not Europe has "poor" cities. The answer is most definitely yes. Many Eastern European cities are still economically depressed.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope, dont know any, but there might be some.
; )


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

There are many in Russia..


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

What you should be asking is, "are there any forests in Europe"? 
j/k
; )


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Tirana, Tiraspol, Chisinau, Durres, Pristina, Grozny - these are all poor "European" cities.

Do you mean "western Europe?" Then southern Italy is probably your best bet; Sicily, Lampedusa, etc.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sure there are a lot of poor regions and I know several people from development or transition countries outside Europe that are surprised to see condintions like that here - it's not only about cities, it's also areas, neighbourhoods and whole countries - even we in Switzerland, a very rich country in avarage have big regional and social differences and our Gini coefficient (distribution of wealth) is worse than some EE countries. Don't generalize Europe as one big money bag! :lol:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I would think the East.

Moscow, Warsaw, Belgrade come to mind. Also Istanbul.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Poverty is relative, but there are certainly cities and regions at the bottom of the pile, a long way behind the wealthier western european cities.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

DonQui said:


> I would think the East.
> 
> Warsaw


I presume you have never been to Warsaw, have you?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Slodi said:


> I presume you have never been to Warsaw, have you?


Well, Poland IS still developing now isn't it.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Poor cities/areas had "objective 2" status in the EU, i.e. qualified for greater subsidies from the European Union. Perhaps there is a list with such areas listed?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

DonQui said:


> I would think the East.
> 
> Moscow, Warsaw, Belgrade come to mind. Also Istanbul.


Although there is poverty in cities like Moscow and Istanbul there's also shit loads of money. Moscow rivals London and New York as the city with the most billionaires. Both cities are stuffed with glamourous clubs, bars, restauants etc. Their GDP per capita is actually pretty high these days. Warsaw is also pretty prosperous these days and has even less poverty than Moscow or Istanbul. As with many ex-communist countries there are many still living in crumbling communist housing blocks but even they are well educated and have good opportunities to improve their lot. There's nothing "Third World" about their situation. Belgrade is the only one that your list that is poor on the world stage.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Your asking our opinion about facts? And by the way if there's a poll, there is such a huge gap between 'Yes there are plenty' and 'No there aren't' , do than something like 'A few' in between.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

DonQui said:


> I would think the East.
> 
> *Moscow*, Warsaw, Belgrade come to mind. Also *Istanbul*.



Moscow and Istanbul ???????? :lol::lol:
U have fever or something??
Are you OK?
Where are you from ?? 
We all turks know that you are against Turkey
But you cant say moscow and Istanbul are poor cities 
Both are in Top 5 richest cities in Europe!!,fool


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Monkey said:


> Although there is poverty in cities like Moscow and Istanbul there's also shit loads of money. Moscow rivals London and New York as the city with the most billionaires. Both cities are stuffed with glamourous clubs, bars, restauants etc. Their GDP per capita is actually pretty high these days. Warsaw is also pretty prosperous these days and has even less poverty than Moscow or Istanbul. As with many ex-communist countries there are many still living in crumbling communist housing blocks but even they are well educated and have good opportunities to improve their lot. There's nothing "Third World" about their situation. Belgrade is the only one that your list that is poor on the world stage.


Well, I would care more about how the general populace lives versus the few rich in a city.

That paints a more accurate picture of wealth IMO. How can you be a "wealthy" city if the majority of the citizenry lives in poverty?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Sure there are a lot of poor regions and I know several people from development or transition countries outside Europe that are surprised to see condintions like that here - it's not only about cities, it's also areas, neighbourhoods and whole countries - even we in Switzerland, a very rich country in avarage have big regional and social differences and our Gini coefficient (distribution of wealth) is worse than some EE countries. Don't generalize Europe as one big money bag! :lol:


Not common in France, Switzerland or Northern Italy, but Southern Italy or rural Greece, Spain and Portugal does have plenty of poor neighbourhoods.

Other parts of Western and Southern Europe is generally wealthy, but poor neighbourhoods does exist in every country.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

eemreee said:


> Moscow and Istanbul ???????? :lol::lol:
> U have fever or something??
> Are you OK?
> Where are you from ??
> ...


ahhaha istanbul one of the 5 richest cities in europe?¿? :weirdo:


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

DonQui said:


> Well, Poland IS still developing now isn't it.


So is NYC, isn't it? You based your opinion only on a newspaper and not even being there. :applause:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Xäntårx said:


> Not common in France, Switzerland or Northern Italy, but Southern Italy or rural Greece, *Spain * and Portugal does have plenty of poor neighbourhoods.
> 
> Other parts of Western and Southern Europe is generally wealthy, but poor neighbourhoods does exist in every country.


Worth to mention is that Spain has been coming back *very* strong in the past years. It's just a matter of visiting the spanish forum..

The same goes for Portugal. I would definitely not consider Portugal and Spain anymore as the poorest parts of Europe.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Rotterdam


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor? Hm, I guess some cities at the Mediterranean coast would be considered poor comparing to other cities in Europe, or EU standards, but definetely rich comparing to some non-EU cities.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Monkey said:


> Although there is poverty in cities like Moscow and Istanbul there's also shit loads of money. Moscow rivals London and New York as the city with the most billionaires. Both cities are stuffed with glamourous clubs, bars, restauants etc. Their GDP per capita is actually pretty high these days. Warsaw is also pretty prosperous these days and has even less poverty than Moscow or Istanbul. As with many ex-communist countries there are many still living in crumbling communist housing blocks but even they are well educated and have good opportunities to improve their lot. There's nothing "Third World" about their situation. Belgrade is the only one that your list that is poor on the world stage.


Design of commieblocks is not an indicator of quality of life, which is very high in Moscow, where 80% of population are mid and high classes.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

coth said:


> Design of commieblocks is not an indicator of quality of life, which is very high in Moscow, where 80% of population are mid and high classes.


Indeed. Living standard in Prague is fairly high.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Modernization said:


> Hong Kong was never part of Europe. This is really obvious due to its location.


Are you kidding me ? Of course that Hong Kong is European. You just have to look at a map.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

What you should be asking is, "are there any forests in Europe"?
j/k
; )


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

bucharest, zagreb, skopje, tirana, chisinau, numerous other russian and balkan cities.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

depends what you mean by "poor" tho. in western europe there's very little extreme poverty but it still exists, although not quite third-world poverty.

in the west the poorest places are probably parts of glasgow, liverpool and cities in southern italy. i've heard lisbon is very poor in parts, and we all know about the inequalities in many french cities.


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

yes Liverpool is still a very poor place... other poor cities in the UK are Glasgow, Sheffield, Belfast, and places like Penzance and Truro in Cornwall... but it's all relative, these places all have wealthy areas too... main point is unlike the American stereotype Europe is not one hugely wealthy place where everyone has a tennis court in their back garden.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Strange question, but the answer is obviously yes. Look at Minsk. 
There are poor cities in all countries, and European nations are
no different.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Taller said:


> There are poor cities in all countries, and European nations are no different.


Is there any poor city in Luxembourg?


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

^ wait wait Ive got a better one, are there any poor cities in Liechtenstein?
; )


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Ning*
> Are you kidding me ? Of course that Hong Kong is European. You just have to look at a map.











Copyright © 2000 AsianInfo.org 

In fact, Hong Kong is one of the richest city in the world. Its capita income is equal or higher than that of the U.S.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Hong Kong is surely not the richest city in the world. That would probably be somewhere like Atherton, California.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

If the reference is to Europe west of Russia & Turkey, the 2 Eurasian continental straddlers I would guess it must be Tirana. But judging from some the pictures posted here, Albania's capital has come a long way in the past decade and half! In a couple more decades, it will probably look like any mid-size Italian or Greek city.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

> > Originally Posted By *tablemtn*
> > Hong Kong is surely not the richest city in the
> 
> 
> world. That would probably be somewhere like Atherton, California.


According to CIA world fact book, Hong Kong is one of the richest and most expensive city to live in.
How can you not agree that HK is rich????? It's the greatest city that never sleeps.








courtesy of 'http://www.pbase.com/accl'


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Slodi said:


> So is NYC, isn't it? You based your opinion only on a newspaper and not even being there. :applause:


Gimme a break. :|

Of course NYC is not developing. Not only is it incredibly wealthy (would be the world's 16th largest economy if it were independent, larger than Belgium and Switzerland, even larger if you included the metropolitan area), it is an incredibly wealthy country.

Warsaw is nowhere close to being as wealthy as NYC, and is in a developing country where it takes someone a year to make what in the US the make in three months.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Modernization said:


> According to CIA world fact book, Hong Kong is one of the richest and most expensive city to live in.
> How can you not agree that HK is rich????? It's the greatest city that never sleeps.
> 
> 
> ...


You are the most prolific new booster on this forum. :crazy2:


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Poland is a developed country. HDI over .85 means a country is developed; Poland's HDI is .858(36th in the world). Here is a list of countries with HDIs over .85:

Rank Country HDI 
High human development 
1 Norway 0.963 
2 Iceland 0.956 
3 Australia 0.955 
4 Luxembourg 0.949 
5 Canada 0.949 
6 Sweden 0.949 
7 Switzerland 0.947 
8 Ireland 0.946 
9 Belgium 0.945 
10 United States 0.944 
11 Japan 0.943 
12 Netherlands 0.943 
13 Finland 0.941 
14 Denmark 0.941 
15 United Kingdom 0.939 
16 France 0.938 
17 Austria 0.936 
18 Italy 0.934 
19 New Zealand 0.933 
20 Germany 0.930 
21 Spain 0.928 
22 Hong Kong, China (SAR)* 0.916 
23 Israel 0.915 
24 Greece 0.912 
25 Singapore 0.907 
26 Slovenia 0.904 
27 Portugal 0.904 
28 Republic of Korea 0.901 
29 Cyprus 0.891 
30 Barbados 0.878 
31 Czech Republic 0.874 
32 Malta 0.867 
33 Brunei Darussalam 0.866 
34 Argentina 0.863 
35 Hungary 0.862 
36 Poland 0.858 
37 Chile 0.854 
38 Estonia 0.853 
39 Lithuania 0.852


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

@polako
i see word cities in the thread title, not countries...


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

coth said:


> @polako
> i see word cities in the thread title, not countries...


Read all the posts in the thread before replying.
If you did you would know that I was answering DonQui's post.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

polako said:


> Read all the posts in the thread before replying.
> If you did you would know that I was answering DonQui's post.


Coth is right though, for a change. 

Poland may have a high development index, but so do a buch of poor countries like Argentina. It does not change the fact that they are poor. Hence, Warsaw is also poor.


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wherever theres rich, there is bound to be poverty. Its almost a law of capitalism.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't understand why some people dislike HK because it's in China. Believe it or not, Asia has all of the world's greatest cities (Tokyo, Singapore, Seoul, Shanghai......). It's the cradle of human civilization. 
___Europe would never be like today if Christianity didn't orignate from Asia. The famous art, science, and European cultures all derive from the religion. I think the Asian race is the ruler of the plannet.
Hong Kong is an example of what they called called Asian Power.








courtesy of 'http://www.pbase.com/accl'








Teeko and sina.com and netandtv.com 
.................In case you don't know East Asians have the highest IQ score. Asians are generally smart but we live in harmony with nature. We are big thinkers, we don't steal people's ideas.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Modernization said:


> I don't understand why some people dislike HK because it's in China. Believe it or not, Asia has all of the world's greatest cities (Tokyo, Singapore, Seoul, Shanghai......). It's the cradle of human civilization.
> ___Europe would never be like today if Christianity didn't orignate from Asia. The famous art, science, and European cultures all derive from the religion. I think the Asian race is the ruler of the plannet.


Oh what horseshit.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Please have a peaceful discussion so this thread won't be closed. Ok


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

DonQui said:


> Coth is right though, for a change.
> 
> Poland may have a high development index, but so do a buch of poor countries like Argentina. It does not change the fact that they are poor. Hence, Warsaw is also poor.


Ok wait a minute !!! Argentina may be/is a rapidly developing country but it isnt "poor". Be careful with what you say, it'll get you in trouble.
; ) 

Hong Kong looks kool!
; )


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^ Modernization--Judging by your posts, I can tell you are a very ignorant person.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, everywhere in Asia looks cool, some may be developing


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

One thing is clear - tatturio has never been to Puerto Rico!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Tatturio- why did you bring Puerto Rico into this discussion?


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *macon4ever*
> ^ Modernization--Judging by your posts, I can tell you are a very ignorant person.


I'm the starter of this thread, lol. so i can change the topic to something else if I want to. NOw that I know there're poor cities in Europe, so let's just say that Europe isn't the greatest continent in the world. This doesn't involved Europe anymore so yall can post whatever ya want as long as its appropriate.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> Tatturio- why did you bring Puerto Rico into this discussion?


Because I am Puerto Rican and actually thinks it is an insult to bring it up


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

tatturio said:


> Hmm Argentina ? - it is the wealthiest latin country afaik
> Hay but maybe you meant such poor colonies like Puerto Rico?(used by US to get rid of atomic trash in the jungle) Btw how does it feel for a illegal non-white economical refugee from latin american jungle to live in Bronx ? Does it have as high HDI as Warsaw (which BTW has got 160-200% of EU average GDP per capita - surely not a high HDI LOL) And yes Poland IS developed contrary to overcrowded jungles of Puerto Rico LOL :bash:<--- sorry just a fact -  I'm afraid that bunch of american milionares artificially raise its gdp per capita so that a few thousand americans abuses poor Puertoricans  that's just sad <--- they use them as slave  :bash: <--- sb must stop this.



The fact Donqui is Puerto Rican or no is totaly irrelevant (as far as I remember they have the American citizenship). And what does it have to do with the discussion anyway?


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

Détritus said:


> The fact Donqui is Puerto Rican or no is totaly irrelevant (as far as I remember they have the American citizenship). And what does it have to do with the discussion anyway?


^^ show up complexes by thinking he can launch a nice counter attack 

seriously most post communist countries and their cities excluding capitals i personally would say are considere poor.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Puerto Rico is wealthy but only because it belongs to the U.S. Obviously the U.S wouldnt wanna have whats theirs looking like crap. So before U start celebrating and showing off that PR is wealthier than Poland (Don Qui) u have to remember that PR is being maintained and isnt independent. Poland is independent and has been progressing as a real country along with most of Latin America, now thats something to be proud of.
; )
PR is great and all but Im just trying to get things clear for U. Face Realty.
; )


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

koolkid said:


> Puerto Rico is wealthy but only because it belongs to the U.S. Obviously the US wouldnt wanna have whats theirs looking like crap. So before U start celebrating and showing off that PR is wealthier than Poland(Don Qui) u have to remember that PR is being maintained and isnt independent. Poland is independent and has been progressing as a real country along with most of Latin America, now thats something to be proud of.
> ; )
> PR is great and all but Im just trying to get things clear for U. Face Realty.
> ; )


Who argued otherwise? Does not change the fact that Poland is poor and the fact that an island my family lived on a half century ago is totally irrelevant to this thread. 

And trust me, Puerto Rico is not one big island welfare black hole. People do, GASP work and earn income, which is how they live. :doh:


----------

